# Datumsformat eines String ändern



## mokapo (10. Feb 2007)

Hallo!

Habe ein Problem mit dem Ändern eines Datumsformates.
Ich habe ein Datum der Form yyyy-MM-dd als String vorliegen und möchte daraus das Format yyMMdd generieren und wieder als String zurückgeben..
Leider klappt das nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle

Hier mein Code:

```
String tmpDate;
SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("yyMMdd");
            try {
                Date date = formatter.parse(tmpDate);
            } catch (ParseException ex) {
                ex.printStackTrace();
            }
String tmp = tmpDate.toString();
```

Wäre echt froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Verzweifle schon halbwegs...
Hab zwar einiges hier im Forum gefunden, aber nichts funktioniert richtig :-(

Gruß


----------



## André Uhres (10. Feb 2007)

new SimpleDateFormat("yyMMdd").format(new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd").parse("2007-02-10"))


----------



## mokapo (10. Feb 2007)

Super danke!!

Hat jetzt funktioniert


----------

